# Hornet proof clothing?



## vpapai (Nov 18, 2010)

We are clearing our new place and have been plagued by ground hornets. Two bit DW this weekend and the bites have been red and painful for three days. She has been taking Claritan to ease the reaction, but this morning the bite areas were still red for a good inch around the bites. 

I would like to get her some type of hornet proof clothing like a bee suit, but wonder if there are other clothing options? 

They bite me and it burns for 5 minutes or so and that is it. Want to keep her happy and safe.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Leather? I know I've been stung through blue jeans... If they can get through that, you're going to have to have something really heavy/hot... 

I'd just wait until night time, find the nest and spray it or toss some gas on it...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Try one of those trivek white cover all painters suits. Fairly cheap at places like Home Depot and Lowe's. Get the loose baggy fitting size but be warned they are hot as they are not ventilated.

 Al


----------

